# Engine oil pressure sensor



## RedBeard_2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

I have the P0521 code that has been showing up on and off for a bit now. Unfortunately there is VERY little information for the 1.6 diesel that I can find on the internet, including the location of the oil pressure sensor/sending unit. The other problem I have had is verifying the ACDelco P/N for the sensor, I have found both the 12673134 round plug as well as the 55488247 oval plug as "exact fit for this vehicle".

Long story short, where is the thing located?!?!


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Here is what I found on AllData. From the instructions, it sounds like it is accessed from under the car and some exhaust piping has to come off. IF the picture is accurate, it appears to be oval. heh..










Thanks!

Chad


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I think I found a picture that shows more of the surrounding components. It looks like there is an oil pressure sensor and an oil pressure switch. The first picture I posted shows the oil pressure sensor. The picture below has the oil pressure switch labeled as number 1, but if you look slightly down and to the right you can see the oil pressure sensor in the diagram. It looks like both are pretty close to each other near the starter.










Thanks!

Chad


----------

